# Smashbox Tinted Moisturizer vs. Studio Sculpt Foundation vs. MUFE HD Foundation



## Ange1 (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello! Has any WOC tried any two or more of these products? Which one do you like the best and why? I just got matched for Studio Sculpt concealer in NW 45, and the only foundation i'm using now is IMAN  cream to powder in clay 5. I have dry skin, and would love something light for this up-coming summer! 

Thanks!


----------



## kariii (Mar 11, 2009)

I have super dry skin too and I love love love studio sculpt.


----------



## Lovey99 (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ange1* 

 
_Hello! Has any WOC tried any two or more of these products? Which one do you like the best and why? I just got matched for Studio Sculpt concealer in NW 45, and the only foundation i'm using now is IMAN  cream to powder in clay 5. I have dry skin, and would love something light for this up-coming summer! 

Thanks!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I am NW 45/47.  I have extremely oily and sensitive skin.  I just bought Smashbox Tinted moisturizer in dark a few days ago, so far so good.  Studio Sculpt foundation did not work for me...  The coverage and look were great, for a quick minute.  It made my face even oilier.  It also broke me out.   I do not get along with MAC foundations, they break me out - Studio Fix Fluid, Studio Fix powder... MAC Studio stick works like a charm, and it great for my oily skin.  I usually mix NW 45 and NW 47 studio stick.  

I love MUFE products... I have MUFE HD and Mat+ Velvet.  I think the HD coverage is great, feels like nothing ---- looks beautiful!  It gives more of a dewey glowy look, even if I powder my face to give it a more matte texture, it would be dewey after awhile.  Mat+ Velvet is at the top or just about the top... Great coverage, did not break me out.   Great matte look...  I prefer MUFE foundations to MAC... The only Smashbox foundation that worked for me, color-wise was the tinted moisturizer...it gives sheer coverage. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Mar 11, 2009)

Studio Sculpt is average.  I think I would prefer MUFE HD.  Thought they both have their pros and cons.
SS looks too maskey on me.. kinda shiny.. but still has great coverage and can look creamy and tasty. 
HD is great for taking photos.. but gets shiny for me through the day.. good coverage though.  
Just get them all!
I haven't tried smashbox


----------

